# Best gloves



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking for some good gloves. Right now I'm switching between Mechanixs and leather gloves running rigid pipe. I like the Mechanixs for most work, but was just wanting to hear some opinions of what some other guys wear.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jbberns said:


> I'm looking for some good gloves. Right now I'm switching between Mechanixs and leather gloves running rigid pipe. I like the Mechanixs for most work, but was just wanting to hear some opinions of what some other guys wear.


A good pair of leather gloves will last longer.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use these

http://www.workgloves.net/performan...his-dyneema-pu-cut-resistant-work-glove-9672/


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use the youngstown framers gloves with the thumb and 2 fingers missing for work that requires it but human sweat appears to be a good solvent for the glue they use so I'm also on the look out. Hot tip: the mechanix kneepads are the best I have ever used unless you have skinny legs.

I found leather gloves didnt last long man hauling 100prs and fibre through flooded conduits and pits, the palms and fingers just werent there after a week.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

mechanix contractor grade!

work a lot better

also, hyflex as well!


----------



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

We use these
http://www.honeywellsafety.com/Products/Sperian/Gloves/PURE_FIT_-_CUT-RESISTANT.aspx?site=/americas


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

Ansell HVAC gloves are awesome.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I keep meaning to get a pair of the Hyflex. I know they sell ones that are actually listed with an ATPV rating. Plus the cut resistance that seems like a real good deal.

-John


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Those cheap Harbor Freight gloves that are like $1.87 on sale.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

Running rigid = trashing gloves. I usually have a worn pair I use for threading. Hate to destroy a new pair with threading oil not to mention you'll leave oil marks all over ceiling tiles, walls, etc if you plan on using them for other duty. 
Just my .02:001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the Iron Clad brand mechanic style gloves for any normal work but for pipe threading and that type stuff I always use leather gloves. The two packs at SAm's club or BJ's are good enough and last long enough. I have tried the kevlar tipped gloves from a couple different brands and they just don't last long enough for the added dollars. If I was going to spend a day at the threader and old pair of welding gloves will hold up to the oil and burrs pretty well.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

jbberns said:


> I'm looking for some good gloves. Right now I'm switching between Mechanixs and leather gloves running rigid pipe. I like the Mechanixs for most work, but was just wanting to hear some opinions of what some other guys wear.


I just bought another pair of goatskin witn the palm area being thicker leather...You can still feel what your working with...For dexterity, they work pretty good but they do wear out a bit quicker than the cowhide or pigskins....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the Klein brand leather gloves for most work.
But there is a style have the finger tips removed and padding in places on the palm. 
I don't remember the brand, but they also sell tool pouches and I think had crossed bones as the logo.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

chewy said:


> Hot tip: the mechanix kneepads are the best I have ever used unless you have skinny legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to hijack a thread, but do you have a link to those kneepads or a part number. I have tried a couple different brands and the velcro doesn't hold up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

When I work above ceilings that have the plaster/steel lattice, I use skate boarders knee/shin guards. They are soft on the inside but hard plastic armor on the outside.


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

04gixx6 said:


> We use these
> http://www.honeywellsafety.com/Products/Sperian/Gloves/PURE_FIT_-_CUT-RESISTANT.aspx?site=/americas


Same here, we actually order them in bigger amounts so it's cheaper but they are long lasting and very comfortable!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big John;[URL="tel:683265" said:


> 683265[/URL]]I keep meaning to get a pair of the Hyflex. I know they sell ones that are actually listed with an ATPV rating. Plus the cut resistance that seems like a real good deal.
> 
> -John



I had got a free pair of these online several months ago and still have them in my truck. They do have an ATPV rating but are not voltage rated.


----------

